# Broken Ribs



## mtbchik (Jul 5, 2005)

Ok, so I did something really stupid the other day. (This is why I hate being tall sometimes). I was out enjoying the wildflowers on a pretty easy ride and checking out a new section of trail. I dipped down low to go under a low hanging branch and got my handlebar caught on the trunk of the tree. Before I knew it, I was down and somehow ended up connecting my ribs with my stem. (That will teach me to go slow...speed = trajectory = in front of the bike and not ON it.)

It seems that I have probably broken my rib (no coughing up blood, no wierd urine stuff) and nothing else. It hurts like he-double hockey sticks when I breathe, roll over in bed, or pick something up with my right arm. It's been two days and the pain is diminishing somewhat (with the help of some Aleve). From talking to the boys, it seems like there is nothing the docs can do except perscribe pain meds and since I don't do narcotics well (can you say projectile vomitting?) I don't think it's worth seeing an MD.

Has anyone else done this? How long did it take before you were back on dirt (I have visions of 6 weeks on my windtrainer - ARGH!!!). And what did you do about wearing a bra? (Forget that action, the band is right where the damage was done.)

Any help much appreciated.


----------



## MtbRN (Jun 8, 2006)

True enough, there is no fix for cracked/broken ribs except for time to heal. (average time for bone to completely heal is 6 weeks, BTW) As long as you have no respiratory issues, you should be ok. Most folks I have seen hospitalized for broken ribs were old folks, who end up with pnemonia from insufficient coughing/deep breathing due to pain from rib fractures; or people who end up with pneumothorax (collapsed lung) due to the lung being punctured by the broken bone. You would know if that had happened  

That being said, pay attention to your breathing, keep up with the aleve, and you should be fine. Of course, if you start to have problems or things get worse instead of better, you should check in with your family MD or the local ER or clinic. <---- required disclaimer


----------



## mtbchik (Jul 5, 2005)

> <---- required disclaimer





> LOL!


Thanks for confirming my suspicions. Guess my wind trainer will be my best friend until the end of June. (Sigh!) :sad:


----------



## cyberdivachick (Jan 30, 2007)

*Ribs broken/bruised/cracked*

So sorry to hear! Yesterday was the second time in about 6 months I have injured my ribs. This time only 1 cracked, however, I have broken all of them when I was a teenager jumping horses. (long way down to the ground!).
There is nothing to do except ice, ice, ice and keep your tossing and turning in bed to a minimum by taking some motrin or something to make you sleep well at night. Tossing and turning in bed can be deadly when you are injured.
If you have not already had xrays, this is very important just to make sure your lungs are not bruised. They will take a urine sample as well to test blood cell count. I would just suggest going to a local Urgent Care. 
It usually takes me about a good 6 months to feel good again. However, even after injuring them yesterday, I will ride in a few days because these falls always seem to do more damage to my confidense than anything else and it takes a long time for me to get it back.

Feel better and good luck!


----------



## MtbRN (Jun 8, 2006)

Probably should have pointed you to this right away, my bad:

Web MD
http://www.webmd.com/a-to-z-guides/Fractured-Rib-Topic-Overview

A very useful site when you have questions such as this.


----------



## clark (Mar 26, 2006)

Some people have goofy diets. Back when I was living on tuna and rice. The bone doc told me that if I did not eat non-fish protein sources like chicken turkey etc the healing process would have trouble establishing attachment sites on the existing bone.

Eat a diverse diet when your body is doing its most aggressive healing. Also NSAIDs are not known to promote healing... google 'ask the bike doc' on tmbra


----------



## CHUM (Aug 30, 2004)

ugh...i feel your pain....literally.....broke 2 of my ribs 3 weeks ago.

couple of tips....don't wrap'em (just keep using Aleve)....and take a deep breath every once in a while (keeps pneumonia away)....if you start developing a cough - go see the doc.

They hurt like a flaming monkey on crack for about 3 days...then it gets quite a bit better....until you sneeze - then you can feel'em crunch around......never thought i would fear sneezing.....ugh.

as far as riding.....2 weekends ago i rode a century and then 80 miles the next day (all road 11K ascent)...during the week were short dirt rides.....this past weekend was a 107 mile day (road) and 35 miles of dirt (14K ascent total for 2 days)....it's really weird that riding does not irritate them that much - but no SS'ing...too much torque on the bars....and standing while cranking is not the best either....and definately do not crash for a while.....really, not kidding....ow ...just take it easy...if it doesn't hurt you're good to go...if it's painful - hold back...

Sleeping will be off and on for a while.....but you'll soon be able to laugh and cough (lightly) without completely flinching at the idea of it... 

hope ya get better soon :thumbsup:


----------



## mtbchik (Jul 5, 2005)

Yeah, that coughing thing is pretty bad when I get a tickle in my throat but SNEEZING is worse! I thought I was gonna die! Oh, and try not to have any nightmares. I dreamt that someone was trying to steal my bike and my wedding ring and woke up with the 'heart pounding in your ribs' thing. Whoo! That wasn't much fun.

Thanks for all the support. I jumped on my trainer today and it only hurt when I was out of the saddle, so maybe an easy dirt ride this weekend.


----------



## Sixty Fiver (Apr 10, 2006)

I broke two ribs a few months ago and although I didn't stop doing anything I was on light duties at work and spent a lot of time riding the road on my cruisers as I couldn't handle the bumps when I was in a forward riding position.

Because your night-time sleep might not be all it could be you might want to schedule some naps, stay as active as possible, and stay away from really funny people as laughing is a killer when you have broken ribs.

Thank god I didn't have to worry about not being able to wear a bra.


----------



## mtbchik (Jul 5, 2005)

*Sympathy Please*

...and this is what I have to deal with as well as the injury...only about 6" at the moment...

:cryin:









(Poor quality from the phonecam)


----------



## FBkrISOu (Jan 25, 2007)

Wow, I feel your pain on all counts! I lived in Ft. Collins and remember the snow falling in May!! And here it is, almost June! We are experiencing the same bizarre weather, as we had snow and hail yesterday!

Your pic does look beautiful, though, with all the snow on the branches! I am sure the Aspens are confused with which season is coming or going!

Hunker down, heal, and in no time, I am sure you will feel like new again! Take care!


----------

